# Athenian



## vegaskip (Nov 3, 2010)

Can any one please tell me the funnel colour on the Onward Steam Fishing Company's 'Athenian'.She had the funnel forward of her Wheelhouse. Colour of her upper works would also be handy. I'm doing a painting of her and only have black and white reference.
Jim


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Jim
All black funnel carrying a flag which is the International signal flag for T which you will know is red white and blue vertical bands. On the centre white band is a black letter O.
Flag staff usually white.
billblow


----------



## vegaskip (Nov 3, 2010)

billblow said:


> Jim
> All black funnel carrying a flag which is the International signal flag for T which you will know is red white and blue vertical bands. On the centre white band is a black letter O.
> Flag staff usually white.
> billblow


Thank you very much. Finished painting will be posted in the Marine art section when finished
Jim


----------

